# Dehydrating Foods



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I've dehydrated apples, peaches, bell peppers. And jerky.That's about it, I think, except for herbs. I'm getting serious this harvest with the dehydrator, but I'm nervous of making stuff we don't like the texture or something of, thus ruining all this hard worked for food. Is there a good site to really learn from? And I need to ask- some things say slice 1/4" thick. How do you slice so thin? Like with summer squash....I like my slices thicker than that! Can you rehydrate and fry the slices, or does it have to all be steamed then? And do the potatoes have to be that thin? What about if they were a little thicker slices, and just dried longer? Do potatoes taste like store bought packaged then? My family would HATE that!!! Does the food taste more like fresh after rehydrating, or should I still stick to freezing/canning for many foods? Thanks for any information, it's MUCH appreciated!!!:help:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Most dehydrated food does not taste like fresh anymore than canned foods do. But in a lot of cooked foods, it doesn't really matter that much, and somethings are even extra special good dried. I love dried stwarberries and dried apples make wonderful tarts.
http://www.drystore.citymax.com/page/page/1346972.htm
My favorite is the University of Georgia Nationa Food Preparation Center but I can't find the link right now.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had great luck with dehydrating. It all depends on how you use it, I think. You probably won't be happy if you expect to rehydrate some zucchini and serve it as a side. You have to think of it more as an ingredient....use it in zucchini bread or minestrone soup, and it's wonderful.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

So just plan on using it all in soups and maybe casseroles?
Guess I better still haul out the old canners and freezing bags! 

So you couldn't rehydrate and fry something like squash or okra?

Potatoes would do well as au gratin?

How about green beans? I remember in the old Foxfire books reading about "leather breeches". I tried them, but they got kind of moldy in our very humid SC weather and I just tossed them. They didn't look too appetizing. Lol. This was many years ago, we've since moved from that humidity and heat.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

http://www.dehydrate2store.com/ has a lot of videos, recipes and advice on dehydrating.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

You can rehydrate some things and fry them, potatoes can work this way. I'm not sure about the squashes though. Sounds like an experiment


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree that you'd have to experiment, I honestly haven't tried any plain. There are just too many recipes to try! I have a friend who says some things like peas work real well though.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I'm always up to an experiment in the kitchen. Lots of things work, some go straight to the chickens or dogs or pigs. They're not too critical! Thanks for the site- I'm heading over there now!


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

I rehydrate yellow squash and fry all the tine. I just slice about 1/4 inch them dehydrate.
As for an slicing I have a Mandlin Slicer. You may check at Walmart to see if they have a slicer. Mine is old.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Marysgoats said:


> I rehydrate yellow squash and fry all the tine. I just slice about 1/4 inch them dehydrate.
> As for an slicing I have a Mandlin Slicer. You may check at Walmart to see if they have a slicer. Mine is old.


I got mine at Rural King and it is nice.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks all- I'm going to try the squash, too. I thought about a mandolin after I posted, but since I've never used one, I didn't know if maybe it would make too thin a slice. Is this how you do potatoes too?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Marianne said:


> Thanks all- I'm going to try the squash, too. I thought about a mandolin after I posted, but since I've never used one, I didn't know if maybe it would make too thin a slice. Is this how you do potatoes too?


I use a Zyliss Mandoline Slicer that I got at Ace Hardware. It has 5 or 6 different blades to slice and julienne foods. I like it because I can have everything in the dehydrator the same thickness. It helps out with drying times. They cost around $50 but, are well worth it.


----------

